# Automatisions avec tag nfc



## Danieldcst (16 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
J’aurais besoin d’aide pour la création d’une automatisation avec shortcut. Voilà dans mon métier on est amené à « sortir »/« rentrer » du matériel de mon véhicule mais les supérieurs nous font la guerre pour qu’on tienne ces stocks à jour.

Donc voilà j’ai pensé à créer une feuille Excel d’une seule colonne avec plusieurs lignes. Chaque ligne correspondrait à un article et en face la quantité que j’ai en ma possession. Ensuite chaque case avec la quantité serait assimilée à un tag NFC qui quand je le scanne me propose se sois retiré une quantité sois ajoutée.

Du coup si quelqu’un peut m’éclairer sur ça je lui serais reconnaissant.

merci pour votre aide


----------

